

Siri Like App For Android Phone - nativeblogger
http://nativeblogger.com/2011/10/siri-like-app-for-android-phone/

======
byoung2
The text to speech part is good, but the intelligence is lacking. Here are
some examples:

Me: "should I wear a jacket today?" Iris: "tell me what is infinity by
infinity, and I will give you the answer"

Me: "what is the temperature right now?" Iris: "what is it?"

Though it did some well Me: "what is today's date?" Iris: October 19th 2011,
03:31:42 UTC B

Me: "who is the president of the United States?" Iris: "Barack Hussein Obama
(plus a link to Wikipedia)"

Me: "who is the king of pop?" Iris: "Michael Jackson, born 1958 (plus a link
to Wikipedia"

